

Why Is It Bad for Tech to Eat Jobs? - devNoise
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/01/why-is-it-bad-for-tech-to-eat-jobs

======
paulhauggis
If you can jut sit there no do nothing and get paid a basic income from the
government, many people will choose not to work, which will have a cascading
effect over time where les and less money gets pushed back in the form of
taxes and the system collapses. The only way is would ever work is if e
government forced you to work at the threat of going to jail.

Human nature is a bitch and can't be ignored.

